# Baby Bob



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Here are some photos of the starving kitty that showed up at my parents house. It's almost twice as big as 10n days ago. My 81 yr old Mom has gotten her strings pulled.

http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy136/bzzztom/DSCN2376.jpg
http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy136/bzzztom/DSCN2379.jpg
http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy136/bzzztom/DSCN2375.jpg


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

So cute! still growing. I live with my 80 and 83 year old in-laws. They can't let my dog out, he's so strong. And he's just a coonhound. 

I know your hearts must really be rooting for this little guy. Good Luck with it.


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice Bob Cat - she gonna keep it!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Great photos!
Where does it sleep?
What's in the food dish?
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Likes to sleep in the trees.
Chicken livers in the bowl.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That is a cute cat. 

Minor problem though. Why is she feeding it chicken livers? You better get that cat some meow mix and fry up them livers with some onions.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

That's a baby bobcat... I thought you were kidding.


----------



## splank (May 11, 2009)

What do you do with it when its a big old strappin' cat?


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

splank said:


> What do you do with it when its a big old strappin' cat?


Kick it out the door and release the hounds!

Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Yeah when it gets older that's the problem. Right now it looks like it might add a few years to my Moms life.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Right now it looks like it might add a few years to my Moms life.


That's a good thing. Since it's now obvious that cute little thing won't be kicked out to fend for itself I would like to make a suggestion. It won't be long if it is not doing it already, It will get real playful with a little attitude using it's front claws. Start clipping them now, all 4 paws if you can. The shorter the better, and do it frequently. Push your thumb between the main pad and it's toes and his claws should extend out. He won't be able to climb near as good but when he decides to latch on(it's instinct for him not meanness) he won't be as good at that either.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Adorable! If you want to tug your Mom's heartstrings even more, show her this video about people who raised a lion cub:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDZaWgf_bk0


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Likes to sleep in the trees.

What, you mean to tell me that it's not snuggled up under the sheets with it's favorite toy.
Keep up the good work!
Ernie


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

Will this cat be so acclimated to humans that it can not be released to the wild. Imagine it walking into someone's back yard because it innocently wants to play with the children. Yikes! I don't know - I'm asking.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Beeper yes that's the problem. Or it goes to a house and Walter comes out and shoots the mountain lion. It's actually a big responsibility. I don't know where this will lead. 

Thanks for the comments and feedback! It's a lot of fun to share with my pals on BeeSource.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Tom,
Vere is a cute photo of a bob cat that I found on the internet.
http://search.aol.com/aol/imageDeta... bobcat.jpg&imgSize=95822&icid=snap-pic&flv=1
This site has many other photos of animals.
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Hi Ernie;

That is just the size it was when it showed up, but real skinny and poor coat. Hard to say no!


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Tom
I don't know what the laws are out your way, here you must turn most wild animals over to rehabs places. It is usually in the animals best interest, they can often minimize human contact to the point where they can be released to the wild. It would be a shame not to be able to keep the critter and have it's only option to be going to a zoo.
I would make discreet inquiries, so if it doesn't sound like there is quality rehab available you still have other options. Here, wildlife authorities will confiscate "wild" animals even if they end up euthanizing them.
Remember, this cute kittie will grow to an animal that can kill a deer.
Here is a link on rehab for bobcats.
http://www.animaladvocates.us/bobcatrehabilitationmanual.pdf

_Raising a single bobcat kitten is much more involved because there are no siblings or mother to teach it survival skills.
Furthermore, bobcat kittens are known to habituate on human caregivers, thereby making them a potential nuisance and
dangerous animal when released in the wild. Habituated bobcats may also be driven off and possibly killed by their
wild counterparts because the habituated ones are different and the wild bobcats sense it.
In 1994 the Wildlife Education and Rehabilitation Center in Morgan Hill, CA developed a non-habituating
technique for raising single orphaned bobcat kittens. The technique involves a team of human surrogate
mothers in full-body bobcat costume who take turns interacting with the bobcat kitten to teach it survival
skills. The surrogates may be male or female since the bobcat cannot discern the difference through the
disguise._
I can't wait to see you in your bobcat disguise. They say laughter is an extender of life, that should keep your mom around for the next couple decades...
Sheri


----------



## DiverDog (Apr 22, 2009)

I would look into what permits you would need to keep this bobcat. I think it's awesome and would hate for wco's to come and take him/her away. It may be costly keeping a wildcat so that would be one thing to consider, but definately a conversation starter. If she is not planning on keeping it, I would try and get it to go off on his own as soon as possible for his sake. I'm kind of divided on keeping wild animals. I would love to have one myself, but I have seen people with pet raccoons in a cage and it burns me up. There is a vet that lives nearby, that has a mountain lion, lions, tigers, a leopard and some other exotic pets. He gets them wounded or hurt, and rehabs them. He has a large farm that they live on, but he keeps all his animals in the yard. They are in a totally enclosed fence that is attached to his house. The local wco's bring roadkill whenever they pick them up for them. It's pretty cool, and I can only imagine what people that arent in the know think when they are driving down the road and see a lion playing in the front yard.:lpf:


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

Now wait, we're talking Bobcat and not Mountain Lion, right?? Drastic size difference...right?

Bobcat - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobcat

Montain Lion - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_lion


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, it is bobcat but both will take down a whitetail when adults. The comments about "check your local laws". If it is not captive in a cage and is free to leave when ever "it" wants, no laws are being broken.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I suppose it's possible for a bobcat to take down a deer, but highly unusual. Bobcats mostly eat rodents, like the ground squirrels we have so many of.
This cat is free to come and go at will in its original environment. 
It is kind of a complicated situation and what is "right" is un clear.
Beeslave: In Wisconsin aren't those lynxes? They are somewhat larger than a bob.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Tom G. Laury said:


> I suppose it's possible for a bobcat to take down a deer, but highly unusual.


Deer IS part of their regular diet but yes I agree only the largest and hungriest would take on a full size deer. It is my understanding that they will stalk and attack bedding deer and young deer. We do have bobcat in Wisconsin, not sure about Lynx. I think they are further north. Bobcat out compete Lynx in areas where they overlap, they are more aggressive. But my point was that he/she will grow to be a big animal, quite capable of taking out the neighbors poodle, or small child.


Tom G. Laury said:


> It is kind of a complicated situation and what is "right" is un clear.


Does this mean we won't be seeing you in a bobcat suit anytime soon?

Seriously, I would contact the Morgan Hill people (from a phone without caller ID) and see if they can help. I sure couldn't turn away such a cute helpless needy critter but I would hate to condemn it to the hopeless situation of being dependant on humans but being in danger when he comes around them. Cats being cats, he won't stick exclusively around your place as he grows up, and someone will, as previously stated, "Kill the mountain lion".
Sheri


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Well Sheri around here most of them live in areas without deer, so I doubt highly it is a regular part of their diet. Rabbits, squirrels, mice, etc.

But I totally agree with you on everything else. It is a wild animal and wiil become unpredictable as it matures. From what I have read, it needs to be rehabilitated to return to the wild and even then may not survive. This kind of thing happens more and more now as people occupy more and more space, putting pressure on the critters. 

A bobcat suit sounds a little extravagant and HOT but while I'm in Finland for the month of August Dereks' wife wants me to find him a bobcat hat to wear when they go hunting together. 

Thanks for the concern Sheri, mine are the same.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

The Wildlife Rehab folks visited on Saturday and took the kit on Sunday (today). It was already too acclimated to humans to be rehabilitated for living on its own. He will become an instructional aid and learn to be in a harness, otherwise living the life of Riley I guess. Whaddaya do? It was starving and would have died from what I could see. 

Comments? Interesting ethics exercise. Like we're back in college!


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I bet you hated to see it go, but you did the right thing, imo. Too bad it couldn't be rehabbed but it would have died if you hadn't taken it in. Now it's life will go to educating people on what beautiful animals they are and hopefully encourage others towards protecting them and their habitats.
I wouldn't have done anything differently.
Sheri


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Kudos! to you and your family. You did the right thing for this little kit. Now it will live a great life and help its species by teaching humans to have respect and love for all the beauty of nature. You guys did a remarkable job of keeping it healthy and strong! Plus you all got the precious time with it to enjoy how cute and beautiful it is. Well done!:applause:


----------

